# 3 phase calculation



## CheapCharlie (Feb 4, 2011)

nenous said:


> :001_huh: Is 16A circuit breaker good for 8600KW 3 phase.
> Existing cabling is 2.5mm cable with 16A breaker.


Depends on the voltage. Are you for real?


----------



## nenous (Aug 15, 2011)

yes, 
Voltage is 415,
My calculation is 8600w/(415 x 1.75)= 12A pair phase
I just want to make sure.


----------



## CheapCharlie (Feb 4, 2011)

nenous said:


> yes,
> Voltage is 415,
> My calculation is 8600w/(415 x 1.75)= 12A pair phase
> I just want to make sure.


Never heard of a 16A breaker. Is NSW new south wales?


----------



## nenous (Aug 15, 2011)

16A *circuit breaker for 3 phase*


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

nenous said:


> yes,
> Voltage is 415,
> My calculation is 8600w/(415 x 1.75)= 12A pair phase
> I just want to make sure.


Sounds right except 3 sq. rt = 1.73...........close enough.


----------



## Handasee (Dec 18, 2009)

Calculation is correct for a resistive load. 
16A CB is a standard size in Europe.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

The 16 amp breaker or fuse is very common item allover the European area and the other common item we do get in France but other countries it kinda toss up is 15 amp size.

Merci,
Marc


----------

